# Case officers allocation?



## pankajraisareen (Sep 8, 2009)

how we can know which application dates are being assigned Case officers? How we can track assignment of case officers as per application type and date?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you're talking of GSM visas Panka, there have been some major changes to processing priorities this year and if you're unfamiliar with the changes, it's best for you to have a read of http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf

You'll see there that lower priority GSM visas may not be processed for quite some time and that to be based on economic conditions.

If it is a family stream migration, those visas are being processed as per normal and you'll be contacted when your application has been allocated a CO.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

If it is family migration, you could go on the website of the embassy to which you applied and check their procedures from there. Otherwise you could call your local immi hotline and ask for information.

Some embassies have slightly different procedures than others--for example, in the U.S, a "receipt" of your application being received is when they take the money out, and then, within 10 days (normally 7 but there is a high volume of applications at the this time, as the immi hotline told me) you get a CO--that is IF its a family stream visa. 

It's ok to call up your immi hotline and ask for this kind of information, that way you will know a bit more. Find out your countries procedures.

Good luck!


----------



## pankajraisareen (Sep 8, 2009)

*case office*

mine is 176 family ssponsopred, non modl; when i can expect allocation of case officer? My sisiter called DIMA few days back, lady there told that your case will be finalized in the mid of 2010; i do not know it is correct infor or not? what do you think


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The advice your sister was given would seem to be a little contrary to what is on the immi link I posted and if you look at


> Q11 My application does not fall into one of the priority categories. When can I expect to have my application finalised?
> If your nominated occupation is not on the CSL and you have applied for an offshore GSM visa or intend to apply for an offshore GSM before the end of 2009, it is unlikely that your visa will be finalised before the end of 2012.


Unfortunately, if your application is unlikely to be finalised before the end of 2012, it could well be 2012 or even later before you get a CO according to the above.

The skilled visa numbers have been capped and that cap could even be reduced if the economic situation about the planet tightens further.

Seeing as you have some skills, it would possibly be worth the effort to have your sister see if she can scout about for you in respect to finding an employer who is prepared to sponsor someone with your skills.

There are PR Employer Sponsored Visas as top priority and though it would mean you have to apply for a separate visa, the fees you have paid for the 176 are applied towards an Employer Sponsored PR visa.
Have a look @ Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856)


----------



## pankajraisareen (Sep 8, 2009)

*student visa alongwith PR Application*

Can I apply for student visa while my PR application is also in que. Will this effect my PR application or I cannot apply student visa in this case. If not, can my wife apply student visa and i can go on spouse visa and my PR application continous to process?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You can apply for more than one visa at a time but you can only hold one.
The student visas have their own set of eligibility criteria and fees to be met and if successful with a grant, that visa would remain in place until a 175 was processed to grant stage if done within the time you held the student visa.

If your 175 had not been granted before your student visa ended, there would be no bridging visa applicable as 175s are offshore category.
Seeing as you would have to be outside of Australia for the 175 to be granted, if it came to the time for granting and you were still in Australia, you would have to exit so as the visa could be granted.

I've seen a response from DIAC to an enquiry that re having a 175 visa application already done online, that the online system can only accommodate one visa application being current so you could find your student visa may need to be a paper one.
You could confirm that with immigration via a contact PLE.

I'd also look very closely at the student visa eligibility criteria re finances for there has been some media coverage about applications being made on suspect data and there are it would seem various investigations underway and likely to be greater scrutiny of such areas in future.
If a persons supportive data did not measure up, it'll quite likely be a please provide extra information or applications being rejected, no visa fees refunding.


----------

